# Slimquick female fat burner



## klmclean (Jun 26, 2005)

Anybody out there tried this? If so what were the results, if any? I just purchased a bottle today. Apparently it's getting great reviews.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

NOPE...

...Must be a Canadian product


----------



## klmclean (Jun 26, 2005)

...nope......it's in the US too.......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> ...nope......it's in the US too.......


 ...

...Ok, I guess I can buy that 


What do you need that stuff for?


----------



## klmclean (Jun 26, 2005)

It's made specifically for women to balace hormones and stuff, it helps with PMS, bloating, and of course fat loss etc  


www.slimquicklabs.com


----------



## klmclean (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone


----------



## princessintegra (Jul 19, 2005)

*Slimquick*

Hi KLMCLEAN.

I noticed that you posted this message back in June, but I'm hoping you get this...  Anyways, I too just boaught the slimquick last night, and I started this morning.  I was wondering if you have been getting results from it and how you like the product.  I have yet to read reviews about it, but Im hoping to be my own judge soon.  Take care.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 19, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> It's made specifically for women to balace hormones and stuff, it helps with PMS, bloating, and of course fat loss etc
> 
> 
> www.slimquicklabs.com


I think my GF would like this.... (If it works, and doesn't cause jitters, etc)

BUMP back on this thread, with your results/progress please ....





AND WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU KLM!?!?!?!


----------



## klmclean (Jul 19, 2005)

princessintegra said:
			
		

> Hi KLMCLEAN.
> 
> I noticed that you posted this message back in June, but I'm hoping you get this... Anyways, I too just boaught the slimquick last night, and I started this morning. I was wondering if you have been getting results from it and how you like the product. I have yet to read reviews about it, but Im hoping to be my own judge soon. Take care.


 
  I had to stop taking it. It was making my skin itch and instead of giving me energy every time I took it within an hour I was falling asleep I think I was maybe having some kind of allergic reaction to it. So, I had to stop taking it after a week. Hope it works better for you


----------



## monadonnino (Jul 21, 2005)

Where did you buy the Slimquick at? I am in Austin Tx.
Mona


----------



## jntrina (Jul 30, 2005)

Has anyone else tried it. I just bought it and it would be my first supplement I have ever taken and am quite nervous. Thanks for your response.


----------



## toy625 (Feb 7, 2007)

I started taking slimquick last week and I am itching too all over my body like little bits don't want to stop taking it ,but am going to have to can anyone help?


----------



## tsooter (Sep 10, 2007)

*it worked for me*



klmclean said:


> Anybody out there tried this? If so what were the results, if any? I just purchased a bottle today. Apparently it's getting great reviews.





i have three kids 7,5,4 and @ 180 and 5'6 i nedded to do something.
i tried everything and slimquick is the only thing that worked i lost 50+.
i am now 125 and started exercise classes.but i started taking it in mid october of 06.hope it helps you.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 10, 2007)

tsooter said:


> i have three kids 7,5,4 and @ 180 and 5'6 i nedded to do something.
> i tried everything and slimquick is the only thing that worked i lost 50+.
> i am now 125 and started exercise classes.but i started taking it in mid october of 06.hope it helps you.




 ?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2007)

toy625 said:


> I started taking slimquick last week and I am itching too all over my body like little bits don't want to stop taking it ,but am going to have to *can anyone help?*



yeah, stop taking it.


----------

